# 40k and the girlfriend



## prairiehawk (Jul 17, 2010)

I was supposed to be gone for a week on a business trip, but came home 3 days early since i finished my work faster than expected. I open the door to my apartment, and the first thing i notice is my painting/modeling table is in a bit of mess. Things like water still in the pot, brushes laying about, etc. I remembered cleaning up before i left, and was a bit warded out by this. Then i notice 2 brand new rhinos assembled and partly painted, that i knew for sure were not there before i left. Just then my girlfriend comes out of the kitchen, shocked, and explains that was supposed to be my birthday present (my birthday is saturday). That she researched the colors i was using, and knew i needed 2 more rhinos for my list. I told her it was an awesome present, and i was really happy, the paint job was pretty good to boot.

Anyways, my point is, she is not into my hobby at all. She knows about it, and finds it interesting, but has no intrest of participating herself, and this is still true, and im cool with that. ive had several other serious girls in the past, whom when the time comes for them to learn about my hobby, im nervous about it. I have never had a negative reaction to it.

All in all, i was wondering what reactions have you guys gotten from significant others not involved in the hobby?

ps
I know my girlfriend is awesome


----------



## hippypancake (Jul 14, 2010)

My girlfriend when I told her about 40k bought an eldar battleforce for herself and we spent a weekend putting it together and painting it for her...among other things


----------



## prairiehawk (Jul 17, 2010)

Be careful, im pretty sure thats how the Eldar made a chaos god lol


----------



## hippypancake (Jul 14, 2010)

...yeah...she hasn't read ALL the lore, but someday she's going to see that and say.."Oh fuck thats a fifth god now" xD she has actually gotten really good...she beats me most the time...but I play nids and she doesn't have enough to play a big enough of game for me to outswamp her with my gaunts


----------



## Tzeen Qhayshek (May 4, 2010)

My fiancé isn't so much into the fluff as she is the models and the painting itself. She is buying a Space Wolves Battleforce at the end of the month, as she wants to play at the FLGS that I go to now.


----------



## CursedUNTILLDEATH (Apr 25, 2010)

Having a girlfreind and playing warhammer has never worked for me...sigh. luckies.


----------



## Horacus (Oct 5, 2009)

Damn, you're lucky.


----------



## morfangdakka (Dec 31, 2006)

My wife thought grots were cute when she saw several of them sitting on top on my television. It was 16 years ago. She isn't into the hobby but she supports my hobby addiction by regularly buying me stuff for my various armies. Of course it is bad to let her go into the hobby store alone because she recently bought me a high elves army starter box and I don't even play fantasy. Still it was the thought that counts and it was an easy return to purchase things I did want. 
So yeah you got a great girlfriend.


----------



## Ascendant (Dec 11, 2008)

My girlfriend hated 40k and thought it was the lamest thing she had heard of... we're not together anymore. :biggrin:


----------



## PapaSmurf124 (Mar 28, 2010)

I had actually been with my girlfriend for almost two years before I discovered the hobby. She was very supportive, saying it was a good thing, that I needed something to do to take my mind off college and the military from time to time. Now she actually looks through galleries with me and has asked to paint a few of my minis with me. I'm hoping it continues to grow on her ^^ I love her lol


----------



## Underground Heretic (Aug 9, 2008)

My girlfriend has no interest in 40k, to me a good thing, but she knows it's important to me and for my birthday this year she made a cake and had a crisis suit with drones on top. Great cake, really well put together model and an awesome girlfriend.

I honestly don't know what I would do if she got into 40k. We're both looking to be teachers and will therefore be living in a cardboard box that doubles as a gaming table. Besides the financial side of things, I tend to be an obsessive person, though what I obsess over changes, and am glad she's there to help me keep balance in my life and not hole up in my room to paint for days on end, though I probably will when she moves away at the end of the month. Having a girlfriend who's into 40k would probably weird me out a bit, to be honest. I've got two roommates who I run a 40k blog with, my only work space in my room is full of 40k and I always have Heresy and Blogger open for more 40k. It's good to have someone who can get me out of that mode of thinking. Oh, and girls have their own appeal that I don't think needs to cross over with 40k, but to each their own.


----------



## prairiehawk (Jul 17, 2010)

@ cursedUNTILDEATH

Why has it never worked?


----------



## Miami (Jul 1, 2010)

Underground Heretic said:


> I honestly don't know what I would do if she got into 40k..... Having a girlfriend who's into 40k would probably weird me out a bit, to be honest.....


You're just afraid that if she starts you're gonna get your butt kicked every time


----------



## Underground Heretic (Aug 9, 2008)

Miami, I play Tau and not well so that's a familiar sensation. I'd accept getting my butt kicked just to have more players at my FLGS, but I don't really want to date any of them. I get too competitive for my own good and the fellow gamer dynamic is much different from the girlfriend dynamic, well for me at least.


----------



## Kirby (May 16, 2010)

Underground Heretic said:


> Miami, I play Tau and not well so that's a familiar sensation. I'd accept getting my butt kicked just to have more players at my FLGS, but I don't really want to date any of them. I get too competitive for my own good and the fellow gamer dynamic is much different from the girlfriend dynamic, well for me at least.


This is what the missus and I always laugh about. We are both the type of personality that would be at loggerheads over our armies/battles/rules/etc. Bad enough we are both psychologists as it is ^^.


----------



## gauntsghost025 (Apr 9, 2009)

Mine has always called my armies "dolls" and keeps putting "Indian in the Cupboard" at the top of our Netflix. Its all in good fun though.


----------



## CursedUNTILLDEATH (Apr 25, 2010)

prairiehawk said:


> @ cursedUNTILDEATH
> 
> Why has it never worked?


Becasue when they find out i play with with little toy soliders in the first thing to jump to thier mind is nerd or geek or "its going to be cool to tell my friends that my boyfriend paints toy soliders in for a board game they wont tell me to dump him" and any hope i had or that relatoinship goes bye bye. Its also me because i cant take people saying shit about warhammer... my temper is very short. I am anti socail so i dont speak to girls much, about the only people i speak to in a week are some of my friends and the guys at my club. its not like i dont try, i just dont try very hard.


----------



## Tzeen Qhayshek (May 4, 2010)

CursedUNTILLDEATH said:


> Becasue when they find out i play with with little toy soliders in the first thing to jump to thier mind is nerd or geek or "its going to be cool to tell my friends that my boyfriend paints toy soliders in for a board game they wont tell me to dump him" and any hope i had or that relatoinship goes bye bye. Its also me because i cant take people saying shit about warhammer... my temper is very short. I am anti socail so i dont speak to girls much, about the only people i speak to in a week are some of my friends and the guys at my club. its not like i dont try, i just dont try very hard.


You are probably just trying to date the wrong breed of women. Don't pick the pretentious ones that only examine what is on the outside.


----------



## DonFer (Apr 23, 2010)

I started the Hobby about 4 months ago and my wife was supportive all the way, she even sits with me form time to time and helps me painting the models. 

About three weeks ago I purchased the Horus Heresy Board Game, and she's been hooked to the fluff ever since (I think partly because she kicks the s*** out of me every time we play the game :biggrin.


----------



## jaws900 (May 26, 2010)

prairiehawk said:


> I was supposed to be gone for a week on a business trip, but came home 3 days early since i finished my work faster than expected. I open the door to my apartment, and the first thing i notice is my painting/modeling table is in a bit of mess. Things like water still in the pot, brushes laying about, etc. I remembered cleaning up before i left, and was a bit warded out by this. Then i notice 2 brand new rhinos assembled and partly painted, that i knew for sure were not there before i left. Just then my girlfriend comes out of the kitchen, shocked, and explains that was supposed to be my birthday present (my birthday is saturday). That she researched the colors i was using, and knew i needed 2 more rhinos for my list. I told her it was an awesome present, and i was really happy, the paint job was pretty good to boot.
> 
> Anyways, my point is, she is not into my hobby at all. She knows about it, and finds it interesting, but has no intrest of participating herself, and this is still true, and im cool with that. ive had several other serious girls in the past, whom when the time comes for them to learn about my hobby, im nervous about it. I have never had a negative reaction to it.
> 
> ...


Does she have a sister? She sounds like an abustue dream to me.
Anyway back on topic. i hav e had 1 girlfriend and she actually started the hobby be it LOTR whihc was the only systen i played at the time and i even gave her a large army to start with form my own collection.....however she gor board and left the hopbby about 3-6 months later and gave me all the stuff she had bouhgt. *about the only useful thying i got out of her in the end really*
Not sure why she stoped tho i belive that she started to try and make me happy completly forgettign aobut her self


----------



## NeroRat (May 7, 2010)

My wife picks on me from time to time about "playing with toy solders". But she sees that it's something I enjoy and so doesn't mind the time and money I've put into it. As she says "everyone needs a hobby". Recently she started reading some of the fluff and has played a few games with me and seems to be enjoy it. She's even talked a little about maybe starting up a Deamon army.


----------



## Varakir (Sep 2, 2009)

My wife thinks it's cool i have hobbies i enjoy, it's nice to spend time together doing different things, sometimes i'll sit with her and paint while she's watching crap on tv or playing tetris.

She doesn't really take much interest other than peering over my shoulder when i'm looking at EC models - she likes them because they're pink. I'm quite fond of EC's though, so maybe one day i'll paint up some noise marines for her :grin:


----------



## prairiehawk (Jul 17, 2010)

Somebody said it earlier, girls that see this as a "bad" thing are awfully pretentious and should be avoided. I can see the desire to keep the girl separate form the gamers, as you do need time away from her, but honestly if you enjoy it, no matter how geeky or nerdy, as log as its not ridiculusly obssevie where its all you do or spend to much on it, shouldnt a good girl support that?


----------



## HOBO (Dec 7, 2007)

My wife has always being fine with it, and when I first showed interest in it it was her who bought the initial purchases. Now years later, and being of ill-health, she is the one who ferries me around to games etc.

The majority of my mates are either married or have GF's, and they have no dramas either...love conquers all it seems:biggrin:


----------



## NeroRat (May 7, 2010)

HOBO said:


> The majority of my mates are either married or have GF's, and they have no dramas either...love conquers all it seems:biggrin:


given the contex of this thread and all the talk of (us) being nerds and all....I got a chuckle over the fact that in the abbreviations definition box for "GF", girlfriend was no where to be seen. :sarcastichand:


----------



## Haekmo (Mar 1, 2009)

same story here.. wife thinks its dum but is happy for me to have a hobby, and doesnt complain when i spend large amounts of money on a regular basis lol... plus she'd rather me home than at the pub all the time  ..... tho she hate my desk allways covered with my "soldiers"


----------



## yapyap23 (Jul 18, 2010)

My girlfriend calls me a nerd, but she likes it that I'm a nerd. So its all good. :victory:


----------



## HOBO (Dec 7, 2007)

NeroRat said:


> given the contex of this thread and all the talk of (us) being nerds and all....I got a chuckle over the fact that in the abbreviations definition box for "GF", girlfriend was no where to be seen. :sarcastichand:


Oh they have Girl Friends as well, but you should never leave home without your trusty Gauss Flayer...it's great for keeping other women at bay:laugh:


----------



## Deneris (Jul 23, 2008)

Tzeen Qhayshek said:


> You are probably just trying to date the wrong breed of women. Don't pick the pretentious ones that only examine what is on the outside.


Indeed. For a woman that won't judge you and/or your hobbies I suggest the local hot spot called "a cemetery". The women are QUITE quiet there...

...And yes, I AM single. How'd you guess? :laugh:


----------



## Whizzwang (Dec 31, 2008)

My current missus is currently devouring The Horus Heresy novels at a rate of knots and keeps demanding I buy more of them. She's also got a Chaos Terminator lord and an Abaddon somewhere. Given half a chance i'm sure i'd lose my painting table and hobby area to her.


----------



## Syko515 (Jan 22, 2008)

....i married a DE player. we started dating and i introduced her to the hobby, since then we have both been collecting our respective armies and have thusly gotten married. however, i still cannot get her to play at the FLGS...as she doesn't feel she has enough stuff to make a decent list, and wont get more as the Dex seems to be aproaching at a faster rate now.


----------



## Lord Commissar Lennard (Jul 17, 2010)

I have had some mixed results, I have an almost Cultish affection for anything 40k, im tempted to start calling my book collection a library. One girl was very accepting and really tried to understand, and the other was totally into it. I have tried to date girls that when they asked me what i liked kinda shrunk away when i started to go into 40k. So its been a mixed bag.


----------



## Yllib Enaz (Jul 15, 2010)

My GF is very into gaming, D&D mostly but also a littel LOTR. SHe is also very into minatures now, so we have painting sessions together which is quite pleasant.


----------



## Kurrent (Mar 22, 2010)

While my woman doesn't play the game, she does make sure to keep me happy, she buys me paints, and even picked out the color scheme for my CSM army. SHe loathes going to my FLGS however she says its liek being the only human in a room of cannibles... Any she bought me a Land Raider for our 1 year celebration, unfortunately it was a Space Marine one not a CSM one but hell, I sold the extra parts on ebay and covered it in random spikes... all and all she is a good girl friend even though she is scared of my hobby.


----------



## Asamodai (Oct 19, 2008)

When me and my girlfriend started getting serious and I told her about 40k she was pretty cool with it. She actually started looking at some models and I eventually brought her some Harlequins to have a go at painting. She seemed to lose the initial interest but she's still supportive.


----------



## chromedog (Oct 31, 2007)

My wife doesn't play.
She likes some of the models.

She leaves my hobby be. It is harmless and she knows I enjoy it.
(Her family are all hobbyists or collectors of one thing or another - from amateur radio to aeromodelling or trains and model cars)
She pays for my hobby though (it's difficult to find work where I am due to not being able to drive) 

She knew it was my hobby when we hooked up 11 years ago and that it wouldn't be changing.

I'm just lucky.


----------



## VanitusMalus (Jun 27, 2009)

My wife wants to collect an Eldar army, but she's working on her busy first before she collects anything.


----------



## Garven Dreis (Oct 26, 2009)

My girlfriend actually is pretty interested, I don't think she'll get into that, and I'm actually happy she isn't, but she uses the Orks out of the AoBR from time to time


----------



## Inquisitor_Win (Jun 9, 2010)

My wife accepts 40k in our lives, she even painted my Shrine of the Aquilla. She gets along very well with my fellow gamers and friends.

Unfortunately, despite our best efforts, she doesn't want to play. I think the prices of the models have something to do with it.

All in all, I'm extremely happy she actually enjoys coming with me to my weekly game sessions. :biggrin:


----------



## crisissuitguy (Jan 8, 2010)

Being a young teenager its hard to tell people about this hobby, but you'd be suprised who plays it. My best friend will never tell anyone, even if he got a gf. It's really hard to find someone who is ok with it, cuz most chicks at my school are all so snobby. There were a few that were ok but they were reluctant to say anything about it though. I just keep crossing my fingers.


----------



## WarpZombie (Nov 4, 2009)

I find that if you simply don't give a damn what they think about the hobby, and don't make a big deal about it, then it wont become a big deal.

My girlfriend has noticed my models and shit in my room and mentioned them in a slightly make fun of way but she doesn't really care that i have a slightly nerdy hobby, same with all my friends


----------



## cruor angelus silicis (Jan 13, 2010)

From a financial point of view, my wife loves the fact that I'm back into 40K. 

When we met 6 years ago, I was heavily into high power rocketry, either buying, designing, building or launching something nearly every day which ultimately ends up costing a small fortune. 

So even though the 'plastic crack' is expensive for what it is, I spend no where near on 40K what I used to on rocketry.

She still thinks I'm a geek though, I can live with that, I probably am!


----------



## WhoHitJohn? (Jul 3, 2010)

My last girlfriend, notice the prefix last, didnt like the idea of her boyfriend painting small plastic men and told me i should give up my childs play things.

i told her she knew where the door was, and she could walk the 9 and a half miles back to her house


----------



## prairiehawk (Jul 17, 2010)

crisissuitguy, i have to tell you, it gets better. Being a teen and high school i n general suck ass. Wait until college, shit gets a lot better. There are more people, and chances are some will be like you. People are more mature, jidge less, and theres more chicks around. keep your head up and keep playin. YOu know what they say, when life gives you lemons, BLOOD FOR THE BLOOD GOD


----------



## RudeAwakening79 (Oct 20, 2008)

WhoHitJohn? said:


> My last girlfriend, notice the prefix last, didnt like the idea of her boyfriend painting small plastic men and told me i should give up my childs play things.
> 
> i told her she knew where the door was, and she could walk the 9 and a half miles back to her house


Nice one John :victory:

Having a hobby like ours is a virtue. Far better than hanging in front of the telly EVERY evening, watching "popstars" and all that kind of brainless crap.

My wife isn't a fanatic gamer herself, but she certainly approves the hobby...as it keeps me busy in a fairly innocent way:grin:


----------



## shaantitus (Aug 3, 2009)

My wife doesn't have much to say on the subject. She spends more than me on random stuff so cost is not an issue(i have a huge amount of models that i am working through painting) and most of my other purchases are ebay(cheap). My son loves it. He helps me with terrain and is painting his first marine. And if it makes him happy then it is ok with the wife. When she mentions that i have some wierd hobbies i point out that if i could take up drinking like everyone else and she leaves it at that.


----------



## dutchy1982 (Apr 28, 2008)

My girlfriend doesn't believe in the gaming part of the hobby but finds the modelling painting part interesting. So much so she's asked me to buy her a dragon for her to paint (Gold if you can believe that).


----------



## Blue Liger (Apr 25, 2008)

WhoHitJohn? said:


> My last girlfriend, notice the prefix last, didnt like the idea of her boyfriend painting small plastic men and told me i should give up my childs play things.
> 
> i told her she knew where the door was, and she could walk the 9 and a half miles back to her house


Amen to that!

My opinion is that if a girl doesn't like your hobby for no other reasons than they think it's a kids game, turn around and tell them well would you rather me go out and spend my money drinking and womanising then cause those to things don't complain about things I do if I give them enough money!


----------



## Schizofen (Mar 11, 2009)

My girlfriend thinks it's really nerdy and has no interest in joining in and makes fun from time to time, but she's not against me being into it, and likes to look at my models when I've finished them and makes suggestions about how to model things, which is nice. And as others have said, she hasn't got to worry about me running off with another woman if I'm just out rolling dice at a friend's house.

To be honest pretty much all of the partners of her female friends either are or were into Warhammer, so she kinda just accepts it. In fact, her two godsons (twelve year olds) are coming to stay with us for a bit and she suggested taking them down to Warhammer World to see if they're interested, so that's cool.


----------



## rawrgh (May 28, 2010)

Wife knew I used to do it a long time ago and now I've started again is very tollerant of all my stuff everywhere (to a limit that I'm approaching rapidly I suspect hehe). 

She does point at me and my friends and shout "Geek!" though, but then she does that about quite a few things I do. (RC cars, Computers, Consoles.........)

:laugh::laugh::laugh:

Shes got little to no interest in it, even though I keep trying to show here my latest paint job... thing is I know she'd be much better than me at painting if she just gave it a go...


----------



## TheSpore (Oct 15, 2009)

my wife actually supports it and since she has an art degree she pretty much taught me how to become a better painter. we starting hordes armies since she just have much appeal to the 40k models.

now the chick i dated years before i met my wife she pretty wanted to leave me since she discovered i was a dork


----------



## liforrevenge (Oct 6, 2009)

If I ever get into fantasy or LotR my girlfriend will probably go in with me, but she doesn't really have much of a taste for sci-fi stuff, so I don't have much hope of getting her to play 40k with me. She did paint one of my genestealers though, and then named him Walter.

She does play DnD and Magic with me though, so I have to say I got pretty lucky.


----------



## hippypancake (Jul 14, 2010)

liforrevenge said:


> If I ever get into fantasy or LotR my girlfriend She did paint one of my genestealers though, and then named him Walter.


Awesome xD


----------



## Kobrakai (Jul 25, 2008)

It's really nice to see people here have had support from their Wives, GF's and partners in the hobby, and that there doesn't seem to be the Stigma of 'toysoldiers' and general hobbies. 

Some very lucky gamers in this thread thats for sure


----------



## deathbringer (Feb 19, 2009)

Blue Liger said:


> Amen to that!
> 
> My opinion is that if a girl doesn't like your hobby for no other reasons than they think it's a kids game, turn around and tell them well would you rather me go out and spend my money drinking and womanising then cause those to things don't complain about things I do if I give them enough money!


I think thats how it should be
I mean I'm 18 in university so serious relationships haven't been my game but in general the people i've told about my hobby havent given a shit.

There were plenty of bits in my room and none of the girls i brought back ever commented on them, some looked at them but they never cared.

In portsmouth it held a stigma so I never really flashed it around but in all honesty people dont care.


----------



## fynn (Sep 19, 2008)

my wife has no problem with me playing and collecting models, she was going to give 40K a go and im slowly building a WH army for her, but due to work she doesnt really have the time, but she does want to give legend of the old west ago


----------



## Dermon Caffran (Jul 20, 2010)

my girlfriend thinks im a geek! which is sooo far from the truth hahaha. Theres nothing wrong with wanting to kill stuff in a competative non violent manner, is there?
To me its no different than playin call of duty (except for being far better), but she frowns upon that too.
Plus i get the eyes evry time i get models or paints delivered....*sigh*


----------



## prairiehawk (Jul 17, 2010)

Dude, if youre playin 40k, youre a damn geek lol. It comes with the terriotry, nothing wrong with it


----------



## Dermon Caffran (Jul 20, 2010)

haha maybe true prairiehawk tho i prefer the term plastic general


----------



## Raziel4707 (Jul 24, 2010)

Well the other weekend my Mrs wanted me to get rid of the dog's cage and clear off some space on the bookshelves. She turned and asked if I wanted to go to town and buy another bookcase so that I could put all my Black Library books, Warhammer materials, paints and models on it so they could be displayed rather than languishing in boxes between battles.

I now have "nerd corner" in the front room. I bloody love my wife!

I did once have a gf who thought I was a bit of a pathetic nerd, but she was a slut so her opinion didn't really count.


----------



## jondoe297 (Jan 6, 2010)

The end of the day 40k is geeky! Its a constructive and creative hobby! That is taxing on the mind and very enjoyable! but it has quite a big stigma! Sure people may look at you with a face to say WTF you play with toy soldiers! but fuck em! And at the end of the day as it seems apparent from the posts that when its time to admit to your partner (because it does feel like a confession) if they are the right person for you they will accept and support you with some ribbing of course! if they don't their loss! 
P.S dish out the crazy a little at a time!


----------



## prairiehawk (Jul 17, 2010)

Haha it does feel like a confession. The first time i brought my current girl home, i had forgot to clean all my 40k stuff i had been working on the night before away, which i usually hide until i know the girl better. I was worried she was gonna run off screaming when she saw my marines. Instead she asked what they were, i explained, and she seemd understanding at the very least. I think it helps her older brother is a huge nerd and plays magic like its his day job.

Anyways, thats the girl who bought, built and painted 2 rhinos for my birthday. Today she helped me build a new desk exclusively to be my 40k workspace, and encouraged me to start building a playing table. I love this girl, haha be jealous.


----------



## coalheartly (Jul 24, 2009)

Lol, I myslef have yettp to tell my gf, partailly because I'm still in highschool, and have only toldd my bestt friend since kindergarden that I play. But, as the releationship moves forward I'm pretty sure she will good with it, seeing as she is a batman fangirl, and loves buff the vampire slayer.


----------



## hippypancake (Jul 14, 2010)

My girlfriend and I just finished a 10,000 point battle...which she tabelled me on...I would of made the excuse that I was stoned out of my mind and couldn't tell whether or not I was winning...but she was too :*(/xD


----------



## prairiehawk (Jul 17, 2010)

Haha getting tabled sucks as it is, but getting tabled to that magnitude must really suck.

Dont hesitate to tell the girl coalheartly, if she freaks, shes not worth it. 40k is a part of what makes you you. High school sucks, screw the haters and the people who judge, when you grow up there are no "cool kids", and if the girl judges, screw her to, sooner or later youre gonna find one to marry.

Speaking of which, went and talked to my girls dad, asked for his permission, and now im gonna propose, but i have no idea what to do. Any advice from you experienced members out there?


----------



## jondoe297 (Jan 6, 2010)

It depends on your lady, would she rather choose her own ring or would she be happy for you to choose and surprise her!?? That is the first question to ask yourself!!
From a personnal point of view my missus fitted in the latter part, and knowing I had spent ages researching rings the 4c's (very important ha ha) etc made the ring even more special!
Make the moment memorable, choose a spot which is relevant to the two of you as a couple! I know its pretty sweet to be on holiday and find somewhere romantic but is it you?? thats a another question to ask yourself! Would she want it funny or sweet? Again from a personnal point I chose a spot local near where we live (I knew from gleaming info you wanted the question asked privately) so when ever we walk passed it it reminds us! So in summary;
You need to be sneaky and gleam info from her then from there make a plan! Dont get too caught up in the where and how, just think of some nice lines to say, dont make it too long you will be nervous ha ha! And make sure you get on one knee! Keep it traditional! Don't lose sight of the situation! The most important part is the question itself! Oh and good luck! let us know how it goes!


----------



## vechi (Nov 5, 2009)

My ex was understanding, even going as far as saying she was going to buy me some models. Then...well let's just say things didn't work out so well. She was "Painting another guy's model". But anyways good for you, you got a great girl.


----------



## The Psyker (Jun 29, 2010)

jondoe297 said:


> It depends on your lady, would she rather choose her own ring or would she be happy for you to choose and surprise her!?? That is the first question to ask yourself!!
> From a personnal point of view my missus fitted in the latter part, and knowing I had spent ages researching rings the 4c's (very important ha ha) etc made the ring even more special!


The four c's? I hope you don't think that Karat is spelt with a c...

For everyone that don't know what he is talking about its Clarity, Karat, Cut and Cost.

But I straight up showed my girl all of my minatures the first night she came over. She was pretty accepting of them even going so far as to ask me to explain he basics and some of the fluff behind the 40K universe.

My advice is don't hide your hobby from your girl. And if you dont have a big enough sack to tell your female what you like to do on your free time then I just dont know what to tell you.


----------



## Putch. (Jul 13, 2010)

My girlfriend walked in on my brother and I playing a game so the cat was kinda out of the bag..But she actually thinks its cool and is looking into starting it up. I was actually really nervous she would think its so lame. But its cool for the person your with to be into it.


----------



## Dawnstar (Jan 21, 2010)

Well, this is pretty much where im at:

We had a tournament down in NZ a while ago, name of March to War. One of our student leaders at our school assembly decided to mention that we had a warhammer club at school, and good luck to the people who were going to it. So for the next 30 or so seconds, a good 99% of my year level are cracking up laughing at this "warhammer" even though they all have no idea what it is except for "you play with plastic figures = you must be gay/other offensive words or sentences". Added to the fact that I play yu-gi-oh with my mates at school as well, you might say I have developed a good tolerance for teasing and restricted my violent side to the imagination only. Thusly, I've since decided that dating opportunities are going to be very slim while Im at school.


----------



## 5tonsledge (May 31, 2010)

I told my girlfriend about the game before we started dating so that she didnt find out later and think i was lame. she actually likes painting and modeling the stuff but isnt crazy about playing because she is afraid of making mistakes when playing other people and look dumb. kinda a stupid reason not to play but i still love her. she has small chaos space marine army Emperor's Children just like me that she painted up about 2000 points 
40 marines 
4 rhinos
1 vindicator
1 defiler
2 daemon princes
5 terminators
1 Landraider
5 Raptors
3 Bikes
she just likes to paint and everytime she paints something i buy her sonething else to paint. it works out becaus ei end up playing with her stuff. we play sometimes on wensday because we play on a coed softball team on monday tuesday and saturday, i work nights on thurday and friday. but yea the first day i meet her she came to my house sat down in my room she saw my paint station and wanted to paint something, thats how i knew she was the one. the only girl i meet up to that point who didnt think it was nerdy.


----------



## fynn (Sep 19, 2008)

my wife knows all about my hobby, when we meet i hadnt played or painted for years, she saw some of my models and asked me about it, and when i said i hadnt played or painted for a long time, she immeditly encouaged me to get back into it, and i havent looked back, sometimes when im at an impass with my models, she gives me a bit on encouragement to keep going get the model or army im working on finished, i even stared building a WH army for her (which i tend to use at the moment............lol). we now have a daughter whos 5 and she also loves the models, she loves em that much that im now building an ork army for her (and right at this moment shes busy looking at and makeing fight scenes with my ogres........lol). so alls good on the hobby front for me and my family


----------



## 5tonsledge (May 31, 2010)

*sorry*



Dawnstar said:


> Well, this is pretty much where im at:
> 
> We had a tournament down in NZ a while ago, name of March to War. One of our student leaders at our school assembly decided to mention that we had a warhammer club at school, and good luck to the people who were going to it. So for the next 30 or so seconds, a good 99% of my year level are cracking up laughing at this "warhammer" even though they all have no idea what it is except for "you play with plastic figures = you must be gay/other offensive words or sentences". Added to the fact that I play yu-gi-oh with my mates at school as well, you might say I have developed a good tolerance for teasing and restricted my violent side to the imagination only. Thusly, I've since decided that dating opportunities are going to be very slim while Im at school.


wow that sucks no body made fun of me because i was a linebacker on the football team 6 foot 230 pounds with 400 pound max bench press so most people were afraid to make me mad. besides 3/4 of the school were all friends. i played on wensdays after school in a wood shop. no one made fun of the other kids either because they would tell me and i would confront the person who talked crap and straiten them out. i acually converted a lot of my football buddies into players so we all play at the local gamming shop on thursday nights. well i wish you had someone there who could have beaten the shit out of the jerks who were talking crap, i would but i dont like to travel that much.


----------



## Usaal (Apr 9, 2008)

My wife loves the fact that I can paint these "Little People" and get detailing on them.
She gave it a good try and played 2 games using my tyranids along with my friends wife... but she couldnt get past the feeling of Geek and stopped playing 

She still wants me to have games nights as she loves having people over and making snacks and what not for us. So I take what I can get and run with it.


----------



## unixknight (Jul 26, 2010)

Like me, my wife is into 40k and Fantasy.

She's really big on conversions. One of her b est is a Wood Elf spellsinger made from the dark pegasus you get with Morathi. She turned it into a unicorn and gave the rider a bow, and used a Glade guard head. It's pretty awesome. 

...especially since she gave me the unused bat wings from it and I'm using them to convert a Bretonnian pegasus into a hellsteed for my VC.


----------



## rich11762 (Jul 18, 2010)

my girlfriend thinks im a big looser and so are you lot and she ripped up my sm codex, but she is a fuckin stupid bitch who spends money like its gone out of fashon the last handbag she got looked like something you see a drag queen have and that was ripped of the back of a fuckin zeebra, anything that is remotely interesting to me, she hates and she watchs more fuckin soap than me granny, and thats not even the half of it.


----------



## rodmillard (Mar 23, 2010)

rich11762 - mate, I should ditch her before you come home and find your pet rabbit on the stove. You do not have a healthy relationship there. Get out before the mental and/or physical scarring is too much to bear.

My wife calls me a geek, but since I was a professional archaeologist until I knackered my lower back that's practically a job requirement. She doesn't play warhammer although we do RPGs together (I play in her Cthulu game, she plays in my D&D campaign) and she has painted a number of figures up as character models for various games, although she has no interest in getting an army. She does her sugarcraft courses on tuesday nights and I play with my toy soldiers on thursdays - it means we both get some "alone time," which is much needed when you have two small children in the house!


----------



## 5tonsledge (May 31, 2010)

rich11762 said:


> my girlfriend thinks im a big looser and so are you lot and she ripped up my sm codex, but she is a fuckin stupid bitch who spends money like its gone out of fashon the last handbag she got looked like something you see a drag queen have and that was ripped of the back of a fuckin zeebra, anything that is remotely interesting to me, she hates and she watchs more fuckin soap than me granny, and thats not even the half of it.


you should rip her fucking drag queen purse up and burn it then piss on the ashes then put those ashes into a urn and give it to her when you break up with her, dump that bitch sounds like a relationship that leaves you with a bad credit score.


----------



## Tzeen Qhayshek (May 4, 2010)

rich11762 said:


> my girlfriend thinks im a big looser and so are you lot and she ripped up my sm codex, but she is a fuckin stupid bitch who spends money like its gone out of fashon the last handbag she got looked like something you see a drag queen have and that was ripped of the back of a fuckin zeebra, anything that is remotely interesting to me, she hates and she watchs more fuckin soap than me granny, and thats not even the half of it.


If she is physically destructive of your property, it is time to drop her like a hot potato.

She has no respect for you and you should promptly pack your bags and leave.

I am glad my fiancé supports my hobby and is starting to play it. Whether your not your woman cares about your plastic men is no matter, it only matters if she supports you.


----------



## Dawnstar (Jan 21, 2010)

5tonsledge said:


> wow that sucks no body made fun of me because i was a linebacker on the football team 6 foot 230 pounds with 400 pound max bench press so most people were afraid to make me mad. besides 3/4 of the school were all friends. i played on wensdays after school in a wood shop. no one made fun of the other kids either because they would tell me and i would confront the person who talked crap and straiten them out. i acually converted a lot of my football buddies into players so we all play at the local gamming shop on thursday nights. well i wish you had someone there who could have beaten the shit out of the jerks who were talking crap, i would but i dont like to travel that much.


Lol i just generally don't care what people think about my hobbies, and it probably helps that the rest of the club are mates and dont really care either plus the person who runs it is a teacher at our school :grin:. Most of the people who poke fun are school flunkies who would rather get stoned and drunk at the weekend, which is a little more than ironic imo :laugh:


----------



## unixknight (Jul 26, 2010)

rich11762 said:


> my girlfriend thinks im a big looser and so are you lot and she ripped up my sm codex, but she is a fuckin stupid bitch who spends money like its gone out of fashon the last handbag she got looked like something you see a drag queen have and that was ripped of the back of a fuckin zeebra, anything that is remotely interesting to me, she hates and she watchs more fuckin soap than me granny, and thats not even the half of it.


Yeah man like others have said it's time to move on. She's made it obvious that she doesn't value the things are important to you. No matter how good she may be at... other things... it ain't worth it in the log run.


----------

